# UK Meet up?



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_Hiya!

I was just wondering if anyone from Britain would be interested in meeting up and having a puppy play time? It's SO great to find a site that has some other UK members! 

I dont know, perhaps you guys already have something lined up, but as I am new here I thought I'd just ask. Anyone up for it?

x_


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

There is a meet up site for London, im not sure about further up?


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_

Ooooh, cool! can you tell me where abouts I can find the London meet up details? Thanks for replying!  

x_


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I used to run the Surrey meetup but I stopped it as there wasnt enough interest plus with work I just dont have the time and I'm up and down the country most of the week, 

there are from what I know 2 london meetups 

http://chihuahua.meetup.com/33/

thats the one london one but not sure how many people attend these days, we do occasionally have board meetups


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

We are having a meet up in London in a couple of months - Are you going Sarah?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> We are having a meet up in London in a couple of months - Are you going Sarah?


Yep Zero and I are gonna be there, still debating if I'm bringing Stitch as he's terrible around other dogs. Plus Zero finally gets to meet Ella hmmm must make sure the little guy is dressed to impress


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sure that Zero will meet all Ella's expectations LOL - He's a stunner and I cant wait to meet him too. Hope you can bring Stitch , but I'm sure we'd all understand if you didnt bring him.....I'd love to meet him too, I cant get over how long his coat is


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah he's a little fuzz monster I really should have named him Fizzgig (like the little ball of fuzz in the dark crystal lol) but he's hell to groom he hates it, If I can get someone to come along with me then I'll bring the pair of them, I usually take Zero into London plus he pretty much travels everywhere with me, Stitch on the other hand always prefers to be left with my sister, he gets grumpy on trains. ooo I was gonna ask is Jake coming to the meetup? would be nice if he gets to meet Zero as well before he gets his puppy.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Unfortunately Jake is going to Spain the day before the meet up with his father and brother and sister - so none of my children get to come to the meet which is a shame as I know Jake got all excited when I mentioned the meet, and more so as he loves London too!! But he cannot get out of not going to Spain on holiday otherwise he'd come with me LOL

Fizzgig would have been a cool name LOL


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

this is a link for the other London meetup http://chihuahua.meetup.com/446/?a=shareimg (its a toy breed group but i think most of the members have chis)


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

also a new north london meetup for small breeds http://smallbreeddogs.meetup.com/88/


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

I will definitely recommend the toy group( Ruby Scrumpteous) meetup- the organiser is an excellent host.


----------



## RubyScrumptious (Mar 28, 2007)

*Uk Meetups - Next One This Sunday! 27/5/07*

NEXT LONDON MEETUP SUNDAY 27th MAY 2007 **THIS SUNDAY!**

Hi,

I run the London Chihuahua & Toy Breeds Meetup Group and www.RubyScrumptious.com 

We have had several meetups since starting in November 06 and over 11,000 visitors to the website to date.

Our meetups have been/are in London,Essex & Kent so far and our main meetup location is in Greenwich,London SE10 although we do arrange at other locations where there are large dog events/shows etc if there is enough demand.

Membership is free and our members get discounts at several on & offline boutiques/other dog-related sites & companies.

We have had a regular attendance since November and our meetups are getting more widely known around London.

I attend *all* the meetups that I arrange and have met some lovely people since organizing the group.
The majority of our members own Chihuahuas but I find that the Chihuahua people are very welcoming towards the other toydog owners (my son always brings his Griffon Bruxellois along and he loves it!!!).
In March we even had a big double birthday party for Ruby & her friend Alfie and all the dog's got party bags & we had tons of tourists (there always are in Greenwich lol) with their cameras snapping away! and it took us ages to walk round the park as we kept getting stopped by totally amazed passersby who had never seen so many tiny dogs.
Oh and the great thing about the Greenwich location is that it is round the corner from the first Pet-specific boutique PETS AND THE CITY who gives everyone on the meetup a discount!

Ruby Scrumptious loves to meet you all & her group of friends is getting bigger all the time!

If anyone would like more information please feel free to email me at [email protected] or my number is 07841 517533

thanks,

Michelle


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*London Chihuahua and Papillon Group*

I am the organizer of the London Chihuahua and Papillon Meetup Group. We are open to all small dogs and toy breeds. We meet about once a month mostly in central and north London. Come and join us for walks and chat, its free to join


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I think we need a meet up further north lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am planing one in Blackpool this summer.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so jealous! I'd love to meet all of you, but being in the states I'm quite a ways away.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next Chihuahua and Papillon meetup, joint meet with North London and Small Dog and Toy Breed Group Sunday - 23 March - St James Park London 2pm,


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Rubyfox said:


> I am planing one in Blackpool this summer.


 about 3 hours from me at least then 

i think sarah and i should have one in sunderland lol


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you looked at Meetup to see whats in your area, if not start a group, with the help of this group and other groups, you should be able to get something going. Good Luck. PS I would love to come to Blackpool.


----------

